# Hitzeproblem am Mainboard -> Corsair H55



## HMangels91 (14. März 2014)

Hallo, ich besitze nun eine Corsair H55 Kühlung auf nen FX6300. Ich habe nun das Problem das Folgendes Teilen Temperaturen von 90° erreicht

Was kann ich da machen?


----------



## -sori- (14. März 2014)

Das wird wohl die Southbridge sein. Das Problem ist bei AMD bekannt, aufgrund der hohen Spannung der Prozzis wirds dort sehr warm. Abhilfe schafft ein Lüfter, den du dort montierst. Sieht aber meist nicht sehr ansprechend aus. Informationen über Airflow?


----------



## Nostrex (14. März 2014)

Lüfter Draufsetzen 
Weil sie nun nurnoch Passiv gekühlt wird, wird sie relativ heiß
Am Besten einen Leisen lüfter kaufen und Draufsetzen 
MfG

EDIT: Damn warst schneller


----------



## HMangels91 (14. März 2014)

da hängt derzeit ein 120er drüber, habe 2 Lüfter vorn einen on top zur abluft
//Edit: Könnte ich nicht einfach die Spannung von der Southbridge herabsetzen?


----------



## Netboy (14. März 2014)

Gelöscht


----------



## HMangels91 (14. März 2014)

und wie senke ich die temp der northbridge?  

hier mal hwinfo:


----------



## Netboy (14. März 2014)

Gelöscht


----------



## HMangels91 (14. März 2014)

wenn ich mit meinem finger da anfasse verbrenne ich mir die foten und aus meinem rechner kommt nur heiße luft cpu ist jedoch kalt


----------



## Netboy (14. März 2014)

Gelöscht


----------



## HMangels91 (14. März 2014)

naja finger verbrennen ist denke ich mal heiß genug meine graka ist bei 60° noch berührbar


----------



## Bluebeard (18. März 2014)

Vielleicht einen schönen Lüfter mit Ärmchen kaufen?! Wäre so mein erster Gedanke. Ansonsten nen kleineren den man direkt darauf setzen kann. Eventuell mal insgesamt die Be- und Entlüftung im Gehäuse überdenken und anpassen. Vielleicht kann mit Hilfe Abdeckungen die Luft gezielter zum heißen Punkt geleitet werden.

Lüfter mit Ärmchen!


----------

